# Eager for information



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Need to move some stuff to Colima, Colima, now in So. California. Supposedly it's easier to travel through Nogales rather than Tijuana. Have about 10 plastic tubs and twin bed frames, wondering what would the cheapest, easiest way to do so. Wish I had a pickup that I could just drive across but since that is not an option, welcome any and all suggestions.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Need to move some stuff to Colima, Colima, now in So. California. Supposedly it's easier to travel through Nogales rather than Tijuana. Have about 10 plastic tubs and twin bed frames, wondering what would the cheapest, easiest way to do so. Wish I had a pickup that I could just drive across but since that is not an option, welcome any and all suggestions.


Net cost? Make a good deal on a p/up, drive it across, let the ad for its resale run at the same buy cost + fees and expenses, drive it back, sell it at the ad price.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Waller52 said:


> Net cost? Make a good deal on a p/up, drive it across, let the ad for its resale run at the same buy cost + fees and expenses, drive it back, sell it at the ad price.


I think that is a good suggestion. I thought about doing that but ended up renting a van. The trouble with renting a van is the insurance in two different countries. I was lucky and had no problems. I didn't realize it at first, but I was uninsured with the rental while in the US. It was a Mexico rental. Buying a truck then selling it is a hassle but I think it is a safer strategy.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

You can take the boxes to the shipping center at TJ airport. Inside is an Aduana office to pay taxes and get a clearance receipt. Estafeta, UPS, DHL and other companies have offices there too. Easiest, cheapest way to move a small load in Mexico.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Why would you haul down twin bed frames?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have a garage sale.........


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Stupidly sentimental


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Did so, this is stuff I couldn't live without yet truthfully will go through it one more time, sure I can still dump even more stuff.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Eager for Information*

Thanks for suggestions given, think Playaboy's sounds easiest for me.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Thanks for suggestions given, think Playaboy's sounds easiest for me.


Forget garage sales. Find your local estate sale auctioneer. The usually have a place to store stuff until their next household auction. They'll pick up everything you don't want to haul down here and get rid of it. Usually, at better than garage sale prices, in my experience (done it several times).
F'hevvins sakes, dump the twin bed frames. Easy and cheap to replace here.

Welcome, and best of luck.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Buy a pickup truck, rent a van, estate sales? It is only 10 boxes people. The cheapest, easiest way is to use Estefeta. You clear customs immediately and have everything delivered to your door. They have instant tracking too. 10 boxes will cost approx 4000 pesos. The OP can't be more than 4 hours from the TJ airport. 


The rest of the advice in this post is just bad and plain stupid.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Eager for Information*

Thanks lagoloo, hadn't realized that about estate sales people, sounds like a plan. As I said hanging on twin bed frames is stupidly sentimental, they're from WWII era, made of metal, my kid sister and I used them (left mine behind when I married many years ago) then my mom gave them to me for my daughters so...maybe can pawn them off on a relative here.

Again, thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Cristobal (Nov 25, 2014)

Playaboy said:


> Buy a pickup truck, rent a van, estate sales? It is only 10 boxes people. The cheapest, easiest way is to use Estefeta. You clear customs immediately and have everything delivered to your door. They have instant tracking too. 10 boxes will cost approx 4000 pesos. The OP can't be more than 4 hours from the TJ airport.
> 
> 
> The rest of the advice in this post is just bad and plain stupid.


$4000 via Estafeta? I highly doubt it. They charge by weight or volumetric, whichever is higher and it isn't cheap.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Did so, this is stuff I couldn't live without yet truthfully will go through it one more time, sure I can still dump even more stuff.


We are going thru the same process. Maybe this will help.

1) Give away or throw stuff out, make sure it hurts a little so you will know you are not just avoiding the inevitable. Go to sleep, wake up, if you are still alive, the stuff gone is inconsequential.

2) Keep on tossing until you get to a point where you say "Aw, damn, I needed that" then keep going.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, do dump the bed frames. Mexican mattresses are different size, so you would have to have custom made mattresses in order to use the frames. Not worth the hassle. Dispose of as much as you can. Then, if you plan to stay in Mexico long-term and have applied for a residence visa, consider leaving your stuff in storage until you complete the visa process, buy a Mexican vehicle, then drive back and pick up your stuff. If you saved more that will fit in your vehicle, you kept too much.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Cristobal said:


> $4000 via Estafeta? I highly doubt it. They charge by weight or volumetric, whichever is higher and it isn't cheap.


2 years ago I moved 10 full plastic tote's from PDC to Chapala using Estafeta. My cost was approx 3500. So I added 500 to that. Even if it cost 6000 pesos, that is still cheap. It is an EASY way to get things right to your door, especially for the OP who is from So Cal.


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Again, thanks! And Playaboy, you answered another of my concerns. Everything is in plastic totes and I'd like to just pile them up and move. Really have just been too lazy to go through stuff again once I cleaned out my household about a year ago. And that speaks volumes, I haven't missed or used it so I don't need it.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Minerva aka Minnie said:


> Again, thanks! And Playaboy, you answered another of my concerns. Everything is in plastic totes and I'd like to just pile them up and move. Really have just been too lazy to go through stuff again once I cleaned out my household about a year ago. And that speaks volumes, I haven't missed or used it so I don't need it.


Another way of looking at it: Would you be willing to fork over $3,500 in cash for those plastic totes? If not, keep sorting.


----------

